# Shipping from France to NZ - small package



## IndiaNovember

Hi there,

I wondered if anyone could give any advice regarding companies who provide shipping from Europe to NZ? I need to ship out two bodyboards (so only a relatively small package) and when I went on line to research I got a ridiculous quote of around €3000! Please tell me this can't be true! It was FedEx or UPS that I looked at, can't remember. Maybe I typed something wrong into the quote search...

Thanks in advance!

Nina.


----------



## natnshane

Hi there. You need to contact a company that specializes in "personal effects", not freight. Smaller shipments of personal goods, rather than moving or large shipping companies. Contact a company called xsbaggage in the States... they are part of a worldwide network of personal effects shipping companies and should be able to help you or put you in touch with a partner in France. Hope that helps! Nat


----------



## toadsurfer

Surfing bodyboards? I'd just buy some out here.


----------



## Jimaba

Heavy items can be really expensive. Cost my dad 90 bucks to send a gallon jar of jalapeños...

- Jimaba.com (Android)


----------



## IndiaNovember

Thanks for the info everyone - I've emailed xsbaggage today to see if they can offer any info on a service from france to NZ. Am also looking on trademe to see which option is cheaper! Would really quite like to have my own boar though, so hope shipping is reasonable!

Cheers!


----------



## toadsurfer

It's worth checking with the airline too how much they charge just to bring it as luggage. They are dwindling but some airlines will let u take surfboards with u for free so bodyboards will be fine. 
The surf here is pretty awesome!


----------



## IndiaNovember

toadsurfer said:


> The surf here is pretty awesome!


Yeah, that's why we deffo want to take them! Our airline will let us take them but for £30 each  or as part of our luggage allowance but then we'd only have 20kgs between us. Also we've booked separate connecting flight from France to London and just thought it would be too much hassle getting them on the flights!


----------



## relocatella

Have you checked what bagage du monde offers? Bagages du monde


----------

